# wireless router stopped working..no power?



## Reydal17 (Jun 20, 2009)

so a while ago my belkin g wireless router stopped working.

i remember kinda messing around with the power cables(i think i ws trying to figure out if one power cable could work for another router) and then all of a sudden the wireless router just flat out stopped working. there are no LEDs flashing even though it is connected to its correct power source(and yeah the power source is connected). i was reading online that this problem is kinda common in the UK and Ireland, but not here, and i could only find a few pages mentioning it, but none of em had a solution..please help?
it is a belkin g wireless router
model number:F5D7234-4 v.4


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

> (i think i ws trying to figure out if one power cable could work for another router)


This screams out as a problem! If you connected a P/S to that router that supplies too much voltage, it's likely you toasted it.


----------



## Reydal17 (Jun 20, 2009)

!!


is there any way to find out if this is the case?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Buy a new router. If you smoked the internal power supply, it's not cost effective to fix it.


----------

